# fussy eater



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Oscar has suddenly become very fussy and won't eat his usual food. He usually has James Wellbeloved and seemed to really enjoy it. He always ate it as soon as I put it down for him but recently he doesn't seem very interested in it and sometimes doesn't eat any of it. He will still eat his treats and anything else (cheese. chicken etc) but his own food. I have been trying not to give him anything different as I would prefer him to continue on dry food but I gave in tonight as he has eaten nothing today, I gave him a tin of chicken food which the vet gave us to give him when he had a minor op a few months ago. He wolfed the lot straight away and wanted more!!
I'm not sure what to do. Should I try him on another dried food? Has anyone else had this problem??


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I've had the same problem with Nellie this past week. She is also on James Wellbeloved and up until about 4 days ago she used to love it. However, she now just sniffs at it and walks away. I thought maybe it was her teeth playing her up. Today I added a little of JWB wet meat to the dry food and she wolfed it down. I'm glad she is eating again but it will be expensive to have to keep buying wet and dry food.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph went the same way - I just think they get very bored of the same old tasting dry food day after day. When ruby came home he was only interested in her food as it was different to his and- they used to swap bowls. 
I then went on to royal canin & I have now just got some barking heads which they seem to like.
I think variety is the key and maybe an occasional wet meal or raw duck/chicken wing.
There is others on here with loads more experience and I'm sure they will be able to give some good advice on the foods etc x


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

We have changed to Iams with some half a tin of meat for Enzo as he was such a fussy eater, he wouldn't eat any biscuits other than the cats but now he loves it and eats it all in one go


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

it is definitely a poo thing. I was so glad when Jake reached an age where I didn't have to worry as much about him eating enough. Jake is so fussy he would not even eat raw! We boil chicken and mix it in but lots of times he picks out just the chicken. Willow, we have discovered, loves boiled and steamed carrots so we mix that in with her's to get her to eat. 
On top of being fussy Jake has a bad tummy. It took forever to find something he would eat that did not give him runny poo. Right now he is in love with a mix of nutrisca (which is a gluten free potato free chicken and chickpea) and orijen (grain free super high protein). There are still days he will go most of the day without eating much. 
I keep trying to introduce wet food to his diet but no matter what I buy it give him the runs


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

what is this it must be the weather.cause ginger in the last 5 0r 6 days has been off of her eating. .she won't eat for a day and then she gets really hungry and she will eat.i just leave her go ,when she gets hungry enough she will eat


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is like that too. She eats her two bowls one day then the next has only one bowl then nothing at all. The vet said it is normal. He said as long as she is happy and energetic to not worry she eats what she needs. If I put something in her food to entice her she ends up with tummy ache so I don't do that anymore. Dogs won't starve themselves so leave it there and when your puppy is hungry it will eat!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yep that is what we do ,,when she is hungry she will eat,but you can't force her to eat like you said then she will get sick. .she is very healthy and not losing any weight so every thing is fine


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been very fortunate so far with Ringo. He gets a commercial raw mince, and they send packets of chicken, duck, turkey and beef (with veggies). He gets whatever I happen to have put my hand on to thaw the meal before lol. We have continued to double his food, and he continues to wolf it down. It may be my imagination, but I feel like his ribs are less prominent already. It's only been 6 days. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson is driving me nuts with this too. 
Usually he will eat it if I put sardines, tuna, or a scrambled egg on it etc. but he's suddenly decided the last couple of days that he doesn't want that either and just turns his nose up at it!
I don't want to try changing his food anymore as the food he's on is great for his tummy as others I've tried have giving him runny poos. 
I'm now going to wait and see how long it takes for him to go to his food by himself!! As others have said....when they're hungry they'll eat. It is a worry though


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Raffy had a very sensitive tummy as a small puppy and it took us ages to discover that Natures Diet didn't upset him too much. Recently he had been leaving quite a bit. Someone on forum mentioned the new Pure dehydrated food so we thought we'd give it a try. He loves it- the first time he has really showed enthusiasm for a prepared food. He eats more than recommended though we're not too worried at the moment cos he's on the skinny side. And the bonus is no mucus in poo


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I've just ordered a bag of Barking heads as so many on here seem to recommend it. I said I wouldn't buy another one but James Wellbeloved just not agreeing with his tummy even though he just about eats it with things added.
If this doesn't work I'm contemplating trying raw ( see separate post).

Really hoping that the barking heads is my miracle food for Samson! 

Does anyone near me want any 2kg bags of JWB junior food? Also got some Pets at home Advanced nutrition puppy food going spare if anyone wants!! I'm getting a collection of food in my cupboards!. We should definitely do a food swap on here the amount of owners who have to keep trying different ones. It such a waste otherwise. I live near Lichfield/Burton on Trent Staffordshire if anyone interested.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Try not to worry, some cockapoos can be fussy but in my experience it is best to find a food you like feeding your dog and also one that he/she enjoys and stick to it.. lots of swapping around could possibly make them fussier. 

Just an idea, try dried mixed with wet food (good quality of course), try adding natural yogurt, tuna etc to dried food, raw feeding is an option but nit all owners like this .. it is all personal choice really...

My dogs are fed Barking Heads dried food, but I will happily feed the Lilys kitchen, natures menu wet foods as BH don't do wet foods   ... also yummy natural treats  

Please try not to worry as a dog will eat when they are hungry, just keep a record of your dogs weight, feel the body, ok all cockapoos have different builds but you will know if your dog is dangerously underweight ...


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

My Barking heads delivery came today and Samson loved it! He was waiting by me whilst I was shovelling it out of bag and he never does that when I'm getting his dinner ready!
I had a clean bowl within minutes which never happens either!!!!
Lets see how long this lasts before he gets fed up. I feel slightly more confident with this one


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> My Barking heads delivery came today and Samson loved it! He was waiting by me whilst I was shovelling it out of bag and he never does that when I'm getting his dinner ready!
> I had a clean bowl within minutes which never happens either!!!!
> Lets see how long this lasts before he gets fed up. I feel slightly more confident with this one


Well done Samson! Good luck with it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Arghhhhh our 'poos can be so frustrating when they do this! My Seymour is only 12 weeks old and it's become a mission to feed him. We've tried royal canin, JWB, nature diet (wet), lilys kitchen (wet). Recently he's even turning his nose up to roast chicken!!!

Worried that there was something wrong with him, I took him to the vet who says he's completely fine just keep an eye on his weight. But at such a young age it so hard not to worry that he's not eating enough as I want him to grow up healthy and strong.

It's reassuring that many others are going through the same thing. I'm going to try BH and leave it down for 10mins 3x/day and see what happens! Fingers crossed!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

My millie is exactly the same... she is just over 1years old and has been fussy from abt 5-6months. she went on BH and loved it but got fed up. She wont eat, is sometimes sick because of her empty tummy. Iv tried all sorts but she turns her nose up. The only food she eats is our food.. picks any dry kibble out tho arrrrrgh!!!! I dont want her to be on our food really but i dont want her to starve. Tempted to start soaking the dry dog biscuits (wainwrights) and mix it with dog wet food/or chicken, tuna???? Shes a fuss pot.and it has been driving me crazy for months now. Just want her to eat and enjoy her food. I was at the end of my tether the other day and made pasta tuna and sweetcorn and she wolfed it down... didnt give her too much as i was very wary. Iv been told to just give her.what we eat (within reason) mix dog biscuits and c how she goes.... has anyone else done this?


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Well after 3 days Samson was fed up of the barking heads too
I am now trying Natures Harvest which is a wet food. He loves this and we are now on day 5 of him having it and he wimpers when I'm getting it into his bowl he's so excited for his dinner. 
I thought it was g o ing to be expensive to feed him but because such a good meat content (70% chicken) he doesn't need so much and works out great. I may feed him the barking heads in with it for a while so I haven't wasted another dry food! Smells really nice too.


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

I am so pleased that I found this post! I was beginning to worry that there was something wrong with Herbie because he'd hadn't really touched his food for a few days, although was happy to have a bit of sausage off the BBQ that my hubby conveniently dropped! I have started to mix a little bit of natures diet wet food into his dry food and so far so good ... he really needs to gain a bit of weight, he's so active he can't afford to miss meals.

Thanks everyone I feel so much better after reading all your posts x


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

well Oscar is now eating much better now. I mix his james wellbeloved dry food with a pouch of their wet food and he loves it. he gets excited again when I am preparing it. I mix it with some water for his breakfast and he seems to like that too (but not as much as with the wet pouch). He seems to have grown again since he started eating again.


----------

